
Can you get funding for your startup with just an idea? - isergio
https://medium.com/beta-boom-insights/can-i-get-funding-for-my-startup-with-just-an-idea-b44ecfaa1c08
======
kakaoscott
It is always that 'needing a team' thing that gets me.

